# red or brown algae help?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have either red or brown algae, its not fuzzy, if that's a description. I have had it more or less since the explosion of about 4 fert tabs into the water collum. I did about a 75% water change that day after that happened. Since then I have been fighting it to very little success. My glosso grows and the older leaves get covered. I am half way tempted to pull that up, give it a bleach bath and put it in the 5.5 gallon in the meantime. 

Would....

trying to get a pair of SAE Help
Getting some faster growing stem plants, if so what ones.
daily 5 gallon water changes
add shrimp (not a viable course at the moment)
scream real loud

....help?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Please read the section on Diatoms, Brown Algae and do nothing. it's the easiest to get rid of.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I will add some plants to soak up excess nutirents I got some Cardamine Lyrata and a water lettuce. the latter more or less for the open topped 5.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just a note, I just noticed the Zebra Nerite, from Ameecplec, has paid hell on that horrible stuff on the back wall of the tank. I see snaily zig zags everywhere. Cool creature, I may have to get another sometime.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get one from a different species. Hopefully the don't mate and lay eggs. The eggs are white flat things they lay on hard surfaces (and plants too sometimes) and they are hell to get off. I now keep one nerite per tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Get one from a different species. Hopefully the don't mate and lay eggs. The eggs are white flat things they lay on hard surfaces (and plants too sometimes) and they are hell to get off. I now keep one nerite per tank.


I have single ones in every tank and still get the eggs.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might consider another nerite.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I have single ones in every tank and still get the eggs.


Interesting, because I have one nerite in each tank, and no eggs what so ever.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

1 per tank, is that the best way?


----------

